# Fishman Fluence Modern - Working for the Weekend



## HumanFuseBen (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey chums! So, the new Fishman Fluence Modern set is pretty flippin' awesome. I am a lifelong passive pickup guy, so I was initially very apprehensive about a powered pickup... All my doubts vanished as soon as I installed them in my RG550 and plugged it up! This set does everything that an EMG does but BETTER, and everything else that an active doesn't do via Voice 2, which is accessible via a push/pull tone pot. 

Here's a favorite turn to demonstrate the awesome passive-flavored Voice 2 of the pickups, some classic 80's fun, Working for the Weekend by Loverboy! Plus an original solo to demonstrate the neck pickup. 

Let me know if you've got any questions about the pickups! Happy to help. 

http://youtu.be/F04eNbqR6WQ


----------



## stevexc (Feb 27, 2015)

I feel strange calling these "Fishmans" like I would Dimarzios, Seymours, EMGs, etc. I propose more than one Fishman pickup are Fishmen.

These sound really thick. I dig it. A lot.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 28, 2015)

What would you say is the EQ of the bridge pickup in Bass/Mid/Treble? Right now I hear 5/6/8,


----------



## narad (Feb 28, 2015)

Cool to see some reviews for these pickups roll in. I know Fishman was pretty active in searching for demos/endorsers so just for the sake of transparency -- you bought these pickups from some store or did they send you a set to demo?


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Feb 28, 2015)

narad said:


> Cool to see some reviews for these pickups roll in. I know Fishman was pretty active in searching for demos/endorsers so just for the sake of transparency -- you bought these pickups from some store or did they send you a set to demo?



Yeah, the paid promoters with 1 post starting threads on here (and other forums) saying "wow has anybody heard about these? I heard they cure aids lol but listen for yourself!" kind of poisoned the well for me.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Feb 28, 2015)

MASS DEFECT said:


> What would you say is the EQ of the bridge pickup in Bass/Mid/Treble? Right now I hear 5/6/8,



i would say that's a fair assessment! maybe more like 7 for the treble. It almost reminds me of a slightly less spike-y JB.

Thank you guys for checking out the video! Super fun song, too, i've been wanting to put that one on my channel for a while.

Here's another one i did using voice 2, more 80's goodness! Steve Lukather's solo on the Olivia Newton-John classic "Physical" (seriously.... its actually a really cool solo, haha, Luke doesn't mess around!)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU69MDG8_EQ&list=UUcLsvLJOecfCL6RplXhaO4Q


----------



## narad (Mar 2, 2015)

So what's the deal - are these personal/private demos or did Fishman discount/cop the pickups? I saw the first video on their FB page.

Weird, I would have thought the first video was active mode - they did sound very EMG-ish there.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Mar 2, 2015)

I have friends at Fishman that got me a set up the pickups to try out, but i am not paid or endorsed by the company. I very resentfully installed the pickups into my guitar since they were a gift to me, thinking i would totally hate them!! But i'm really just blown away. Thanks for watching!


----------



## Jarmake (Mar 6, 2015)

**

Here's Dev playing Fluences...


----------



## Romain (Mar 8, 2015)

Is it possible to replace EMG by Fishman fluence, even if it is for only one voicing ?

I wanted to get new EMGs, but I would like to test fishman, without having to re-solder pickups (if it is the case, I would take anothers pickups)


----------



## technomancer (Mar 8, 2015)

Romain said:


> Is it possible to replace EMG by Fishman fluence, even if it is for only one voicing ?
> 
> I wanted to get new EMGs, but I would like to test fishman, without having to re-solder pickups (if it is the case, I would take anothers pickups)



From what I can tell EMGs use 100k pots while Fishman Fleunce use 25k pots so they aren't a direct swap.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 8, 2015)

technomancer said:


> From what I can tell EMGs use 100k pots while Fishman Fleunce use 25k pots so they aren't a direct swap.



EMGs also require 25k pots. Seems like these are sort of like the EMG 89/81TW where you use a push/pull to switch between single and dual coil modes. Except with the Fishman you use a push/pull to change voicing. There also appears to be an option to make one voicing permanent during installation.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 8, 2015)

JD27 said:


> EMGs also require 25k pots. Seems like these are sort of like the EMG 89/81TW where you use a push/pull to switch between single and dual coil modes. Except with the Fishman you use a push/pull to change voicing. There also appears to be an option to make one voicing permanent during installation.



Shows how much I know about EMGs 

The Fluence pickups actually have a pretty ridiculous set of options. They've got the two voice modes, a High Frequency Tilt option, and they can be coil split as well though the diagrams aren't really clear on how that would be set up. The Modern pickups also have a low gain option.

Obviously I've been thinking about trying a set of these


----------



## JD27 (Mar 8, 2015)

technomancer said:


> Shows how much I know about EMGs
> 
> The Fluence pickups actually have a pretty ridiculous set of options. They've got the two voice modes, a High Frequency Tilt option, and they can be coil split as well though the diagrams aren't really clear on how that would be set up. The Modern pickups also have a low gain option.
> 
> Obviously I've been thinking about trying a set of these



Yeah I am interested in checking these out as well. And I did noticed there appeared to be a coil split option in the install diagram. The install pdf doesn't seem very detailed, hopefully they have better information included with the packaging.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Mar 9, 2015)

Romain said:


> Is it possible to replace EMG by Fishman fluence, even if it is for only one voicing ?
> 
> I wanted to get new EMGs, but I would like to test fishman, without having to re-solder pickups (if it is the case, I would take anothers pickups)



Absolutely! Although without a mini switch or push/pull pot, you'll only be able to access one voice (which is only half the fun!). You can attach an EMG quick connect to either voice on the back of the pickups and be cooking in no time flat.


----------



## Romain (Mar 9, 2015)

Hmm very interesting !

Well I think I have to think if I go fluence, or if I go for passive pickups for split coil capability.

Another question, is there any accessory with fishman fluence ? For EMGs, they come with pot, wire ...etc.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 9, 2015)

I suppose a set of Fishmans would be aptly referred to as "A School of Fishmen"...


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Mar 9, 2015)

Romain said:


> Hmm very interesting !
> 
> Well I think I have to think if I go fluence, or if I go for passive pickups for split coil capability.
> 
> Another question, is there any accessory with fishman fluence ? For EMGs, they come with pot, wire ...etc.



yeah, it does with everything you need! Pots, push/pull pots, jack, and all wiring.
I believe the rechargeable battery (which you DEFINITELY want!!!) is sold separately. Charge it for 3 hours, play the guitar for 250!!!! And it even has a little light that alerts you if your battery is low before a gig. So cool.

And even better, they came up with a battery pack that is disguised as a tremolo spring cover! So for my RG550 there, which has no place for a battery, its perfect.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 9, 2015)

HumanFuseBen said:


> Absolutely! Although without a mini switch or push/pull pot, you'll only be able to access one voice (which is only half the fun!). You can attach an EMG quick connect to either voice on the back of the pickups and be cooking in no time flat.



Very cool, that is what I assumed from installation pdf on the website. Though I guess if you are using the newer EMG Solderless wiring/pots kits, you are still limited to a single voice option. Otherwise, you have no way of adding the needed wiring for voice switching via push/pull pots.


----------



## Malkav (Mar 9, 2015)

HumanFuseBen said:


> And even better, they came up with a battery pack that is disguised as a tremolo spring cover! So for my RG550 there, which has no place for a battery, its perfect.



Sorry to be difficult but I'm having a hard time picturing that, would you perhaps have a pic of the pack?

Also subbed to your channel, some wonderful stuff there! 

Thanks for the vids


----------



## JD27 (Mar 9, 2015)

They make the battery packs in the shape of Les Paul and Strat cavity covers as well as a universal model to adapt to any cavity cover. 

Fluence Products - Fishman Transducers, Inc.


----------



## ElRay (Mar 9, 2015)

JD27 said:


> ... with the Fishman you use a push/pull to change voicing. There also appears to be an option to make one voicing permanent during installation.



It took some digging through the online info & PDFs, and I see the "Modern" supporting the following:
Voice 1 vs. Voice 2
High-Frequency "Tilt" Switch - Voice 1
High-Frequency "Tilt" Switch - Voice 2
6dB Gain Cut - Voice 1
6dB Gain Cut - Voice 2
The diagrams also show two pads ('CT' and 'H') under a label "Coil Taps", but no examples or directions for using them. I'm guessing you need to solder leads to the pads and add additional switches.

It also looks like the "Classic" ones lose the gain cut and the option to add the HF Tilt to Voice 1.

Ray


----------



## ElRay (Mar 9, 2015)

HumanFuseBen said:


> ... Let me know if you've got any questions about the pickups! ...



Did the install info you received say anything specific about the "Coil Tap" wiring?

Did it mention maximum string spacing?

Ray


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 16, 2015)

So, you'd need two push/pulls to have say the bridge pickup on Voice 1 and the Neck on Voice 2, but still retain the ability to switch back to both Voice 1 or both Voice 2. Right?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 16, 2015)

Stephen Carpenter is apparently experimenting with them.


----------



## Pav (Apr 16, 2015)

These look pretty cool. But Stephen Carpenter as in the Deftones?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 16, 2015)

Pav said:


> These look pretty cool. But Stephen Carpenter as in the Deftones?



Nah. It's Stephen Carpenter, but not THE Stephen Carpenter.

This thread needs more cowbell. 

But seriously...


----------



## Pav (Apr 16, 2015)

Go easy on me, I've always had an inexplicable tendency to read his name and mix him up with someone else.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 16, 2015)

I just wanted to reference that SNL skit, don't mind me. 

I do wanna try one of these, though. Curious about the alnico Fluence.


----------



## Spacestationfive (Apr 23, 2015)

I got my set of Fluence moderns in today (scooped em up on a whim from Sweetwater), but I will not have any strings to put on the guitar they're going in until Monday so....

Anyway this will pertain to your interests: The pickups have pads you can solder to in order to do a "coil tap" (their words). I currently have a support ticket in asking them to clarify how these are to be used.

All the other options that you can use by simply switching the ground wires around are such a smart idea! I had no idea there were options like that just from all the random marketing hype.


----------

